# BCD Codier-Schalter für Schrank gesucht



## SPS-Manager (2 April 2008)

Hallo -
ich suche einen Hersteller / Lieferanten für Zweitasten BCD Codierschalter 
zum Einbau in den Schaltschrank.  In der bestehenden sehr alten Anlage ist seither einer von EXCELL drinnen, aber der hat seinen Dienst quitiert.
Jetzt sollte es wieder etzwas stabiles und hochwertiges sein, die 
Elektronikversandhäuser habe ich schon mal durchgesehen aber bin nicht sicher ob die auch das Gelbe vom Ei sind.
Evtl. hat mir ja einer von Euch einen Tipp und kann mir eine Marke /Hersteller nennen mit denen Ihr gute Erfahrungen gemacht habt.

Danke und Gruß 
Chris


----------



## crash (2 April 2008)

...zum Beispiel bei RS
http://de.rs-online.com/web/search/searchBrowseAction.html?method=getProduct&R=0199380


----------



## SPS-Manager (3 April 2008)

*Danke*

Hallo Crash-

danke für die Info - die sehen gut aus - werde dort einige bestellen.

einen schönen Tag noch

Chris


----------



## DennisBerger (21 April 2008)

die dinger oben sind aber mechanisch sehr anfällig und gehen bei häufiger benutzung oder rauer umgebung doch recht oft kaputt.
(haben wir selber im betrieb)

wir bauen bei rauer umgebung oder häufiger benutzung diese miniatur nocken schalter ein:TM-2-8550/EZ

Moeller datenblatt:
http://catalog.moeller.net/gui/mast...result_navigation_tree_id=31231&depth=6#31231


ist zwar teurer, aber robuster und einbauzeit im schaltschrank ist auch schneller, weil nur die normalen gewohnten Löcher geknackt werden müssen.


----------



## SPS-Manager (21 April 2008)

*Danke*

Hallo Denis -

diese Schalter wären tatsächlich die bessere Wahl für unseren Zweck gewesen ! Leider habe ich aber schon nach obigem Link welche geordert.

Die letzten haben ja auch fast 20 Jahre gehalten.
Die werden an einer sehr alten Anlage als Vorwahl für Handfunktionen genommen. 
So nach dem Motto 
BDC Nummer xy = Zylinder auf
BCD Nummer yx = Zylinder ab

usw.


Vielen Dank nochmals an Alle

Gruß  Chris


----------



## himbeergeist (21 April 2008)

Ich habe hier welche im Einsatz von Krauss&Naimer die gehen sogar von 0-11 .

Frank


----------

